
Ask HN: What's the best solution for getting a domain back to your home? - FussyZeus
Currently using no-ip.org and it works perfectly, but I can&#x27;t get an SSL cert for my ownCloud instance. Bonus points if I can use LetsEncrypt to generate the cert, and even more bonus points if I can somehow use a subdomain on my currently registered one.
======
elmerfud
I would buy your own domain name and the use a free DNS hosting service that
supports dynamic DNS. I use Hurricane Electric's DNS and do as you describe
hosting everything at my house, and use LetsEncrypt for SSL.

------
tialaramex
Not clear to me what the problem is with your current setup?

Let's Encrypt is happy to issue for (almost) any Fully Qualified Domain Name
in the Internet DNS, and no-ip.org is on the Public Suffix List, so you won't
be sharing your rate limit with other people.

If your ISP prohibits incoming connections on ports 80 and 443, so that you
can't prove control over the FQDN that way, you can use DNS as proof, check
out [https://acme.sh/](https://acme.sh/) for a client that has a lot of
dynamic DNS users getting Let's Encrypt certificates this way.

